# Rutenhalterung am Rucksack



## MulinexMan (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane mir gerade ein kleines "Paket" zum mobilen Angeln zusammen. Die passende Telerute incl. Rolle ist ausgesucht, kurzer Kescher schon besorgt - jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Rucksack in den ich meinen Gerätekasten hinein bekomme und es kann losgehen.

An besagten Rucksack möchte ich aber auch gerne Ruten, Kescher und Rutenhalter anbringen. Das längste wird die Telerute mit knappen 70 cm, ich dachte mir ich nähe da Klettbänder dran, da ich aber damit Fahrrad fahren will könnte es schon einige Erschütterungen geben. Daher mal meine Frage an euch, ob ihr schoneinmal vor so einem Problem standet oder allgemein Ideen habt wie ich den Kram befestigt bekomme!

Gruß, Denis


----------



## mcl (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*

Wir haben lustigerweise gestern über des selbe nachgedacht. 
Nen guten angelrucksack wo Futteral mit dabei ist. Am besten auch für längere Ruten. Besser 25 kilo am Rücken als 4 teile schleppen und noch was am Rücken!
Find die Idee gut, hab mir aber noch keine genauen Sachen überlegt. Bin aber gespannt was noch so kommt.
Außer der riesen mörder Rucksack all inclusive! 

Wir dachten aber dabei auch nicht ans Fahrrad fahren sondern nur entlegene Angelstellen erreichen ohne vorher klinisch tot zu sein und Krämpfe in den Armen.


----------



## MulinexMan (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*

Genau so geht's mir aktuell: Futteral, Gerätetasche, Eimer, Rucksack ... allein schon der Weg vom Auto zur Angelstelle ist damit nervig.

Aber wie gesagt, ich will meine Lösung kompakt halten. Aktueller Überlegungsstand: Bundeswehr oder US Army Rucksack besorgen (einfach weil die günstiger sind und sich imho besser zum Annähen von Dingen eignen) und mehrere Ruten-Klettbänder annähen und daran den Kram befestigen. Evtl. das Ende eines Rutenbeutels abschneiden und unten annähen um der Rute noch mehr Stabilität zu geben - also, dass man das untere Ende der Rute da hinein schiebt und oben rum alles mit Klettbändern befestigt. Kann ja gerne mal in diesem Thread berichten wie es läuft - hör gern auch was für Gedanken ihr euch da noch so macht 

LG


----------



## Margarelon (8. Juni 2013)

Wenns um preiswerte Rucksäcke geht, wurde ich z.B. sowas nehmen:
http://www.army-outdoor-shop.de/--------2-bundeswehr-verkauf-2220.htm
Fächer, Taschen, Aufnahmepunkte. Alles dran. 
Rest passend annähen, wobei ich statt Klettband lieber diese kleinen Zurrgurte mit Kunststoff-Verschluss nehmen würde, wie sie auch am Bauchgurt normaler Rucksäcke verwendet werden. 
Und für alles magnetisch-metallische würde ich Neodymmagnete annähen. Dieses kleine 20 mm Monster hier z.B. hat 7,5 kg Kraft...
http://www.magnetversand.de/Magnete-mit-SENKUNG/Neodym-Ringmagnete-mit-Senkbohrung-20-mm::1322.html
Da fällt nichts mehr runter... Ideal, um z.B. ein Messer griffbereit am Oberarm zu befestigen...


Ach ja, ohne Werbung zu machen: bei beiden Shops kaufe ich regelmäßig (vor allem Outdoorklamotten fürs Bogenschiessen) und kann die nur empfehlen.


----------



## Moerser83 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*

Schau mal bei Askari...die haben so Rucksäcke wie du suchst.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/category/angeln/angel-zubehoer/taschen/rucksaecke/detail.jsf


----------



## MulinexMan (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Wenns um preiswerte Rucksäcke geht, wurde ich z.B. sowas nehmen:
> http://www.army-outdoor-shop.de/--------2-bundeswehr-verkauf-2220.htm
> Fächer, Taschen, Aufnahmepunkte. Alles dran.



Jo den hatte ich mir schon rausgeguckt. Wollte ihn aber erstmal in den Händen haben bevor ich ihn wirklich kaufe. Fahre nächste Woche mal in einen Army Shop und schaue da. Ist wenigstens bezahlbar! 



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Askari...die haben so Rucksäcke wie du suchst.
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/category/angeln/angel-zubehoer/taschen/rucksaecke/detail.jsf



Die sind mir ja tatsächlich entgangen... Der Kogha  Spinnangler-Rucksack hat das mit der Rutenhalterung genauso gelöst wie  ich mir das dachte. bei den anderen schauen mir die Ruten viel zu weit  raus, bzw. ist deren Schwerpunkt viel zu weit oben.
Wäre der Rucksack nur nicht so verdammt häßlich und teuer


----------



## Black-Death (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*

ich habe mich auch schon oft geärgert wenn ich endlos laufen muss mit den ganzen klamotten unterm arm. echt gute idee solch ein rucksack. nur wie du schon sagst: der kogha ist wirklich hässlich, teuer und meinst du nicht, dass die rutenhalterung unten nicht so stabil aussieht?

ich finde den balzer ganz ansprechend auch wenn die halterung weiter oben angebracht ist: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ecke/balzer-edition-iso-rucksack-1/detail.jsf

sollte dir die farbe egal sein und  möchtest du noch etwas sparen könnte es auch dieser sein: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=pTGzUdbLD4Tc4QTL9YAg&ved=0CHUQ9QEwCg&dur=788


aber iwie so etwas werde ich mir bald auch holen. danke für die anregung


----------



## MulinexMan (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*



Black-Death schrieb:


> ich habe mich auch schon oft geärgert wenn ich endlos laufen muss mit den ganzen klamotten unterm arm. echt gute idee solch ein rucksack. nur wie du schon sagst: der kogha ist wirklich hässlich, teuer und meinst du nicht, dass die rutenhalterung unten nicht so stabil aussieht?



Das war eher aufs Radfahren bezogen. Wenn man läuft ist das sicher eine bessere Idee, auf dem Rad (wenn's nicht grade ein Oma-Rad ist) beugt man sich ja aber vor und da hätte ich die Sorge, dass die Ruten rausfallen. Aber stimmt schon, so stabil sieht die halterung da nicht aus, deshalb ja Eigenbau


----------



## Black-Death (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*

vllt kann man iwie sowas basteln dass man ein gummispannseil (mit haken) annähen kann und man den haken dann in einen der schnurringe einhaken kann. soll dann nicht übermäßig stramm sein sondern nur dass das ganze nicht nach oben rausrutschen kann (solltest dann vllt nicht unbedingt downhill fahren  )


meinst du das klappt auch für steckruten oder sind die wohl zu lang?


----------



## Margarelon (8. Juni 2013)

Black-Death schrieb:


> meinst du das klappt auch für steckruten oder sind die wohl zu lang?



Meine Black Stream klette ich immer am Rahmen meines Rades an. Passt genau und ist unverlierbar. Das letzte Stück zum Wasser nehme ich sie dann in die Hand. Rest ist eh in der BW-Hose und meiner Köder-Bauchtasche...


----------



## MulinexMan (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*

puhhh... mit dem haken hätte ich die sorge, dass er auf dauer den schnurring schädigt. andererseits hätte man dann einen festen ankerpunkt.

na ja, wenn ich mir meine steckruten so anschaue, dann wird man eher wie ein militärfunker aussehen wenn man die lösung von den balzer rucksäcken wählt. da würde ich dann erst recht versuchen sie so zu befestigen, dass auch ein stück nach unten durch schaut. denke grade da bietet sich dann so ein army rucksack an, an den man etwas bastelt.

ich mein letztendlich muss man nur zwei feste gurte oder schlaufen haben, mit denen man die rute ober und unterhalb der rolle am rucksack fest macht. weitere befestigungen geben dann nur noch stabilität und tragen nicht mehr. ich weiß nicht wie das jetzt mit den militärrucksäcken in sachen getränkehalter aussieht, aber sofern da welche dran sind, würde ich bei denen einfach den boden ausschneiden und durt die rute reinschieben - die rolle verhindert ja ein durchrutschen - und darüber dann eine schlaufenlösung anbringen. evtl. noch oben am rucksack eine damit die rute nicht umkippt. bei einer steckrute dann einfach die elemente mit klettband zusammenbinden - danach ists das selbe prinzip.


----------



## schorle (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*

Achte aber darauf das die Rute nicht zu weit "unterm" Rucksack rausschaut, könnte übel enden wenn die Rute im Rad landet.


----------



## MulinexMan (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*



schorle schrieb:


> Achte aber darauf das die Rute nicht zu weit "unterm" Rucksack rausschaut, könnte übel enden wenn die Rute im Rad landet.



Gut, das problem könnte man bei der ein oder anderen Steckrute bekommen |supergri
Die Telerute die ich anpeile hat grad mal 70 cm Transportlänge, da wird das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Black-Death (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*



MulinexMan schrieb:


> na ja, wenn ich mir meine steckruten so anschaue, dann wird man eher wie ein militärfunker aussehen wenn man die lösung von den balzer rucksäcken wählt.
> 
> ich weiß nicht wie das jetzt mit den militärrucksäcken in sachen getränkehalter aussieht, aber sofern da welche dran sind, würde ich bei denen einfach den boden ausschneiden und durt die rute reinschieben - die rolle verhindert ja ein durchrutschen - und darüber dann eine schlaufenlösung anbringen. evtl. noch oben am rucksack eine damit die rute nicht umkippt. bei einer steckrute dann einfach die elemente mit klettband zusammenbinden - danach ists das selbe prinzip.



nettes bild ja 

aber bei dem balzerrucksack kann man in die untere tasche ja eigentlich auch ein loch reinschneiden und dann auf das fach an der unteren iso-tasche zurückgreifen. dann kommts ja aufs gleiche raus. ich denke das ist eine gute idee die ich dann bei zeiten mal ausprobieren werde.


----------



## donak (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalterung am Rucksack*

Wenn es nicht ums basteln geht, kann ich den Spro Back Pack empfehlen, nutze den wenn ich unterwegs zum Spinnen bin. Hat 4 Köderboxen dabei und kannst zwei Ruten an den Seiten befestigen. Ich bin aber fast immer mit Baitcastern unterwegs da ist das ne Top Sache.


----------

